
Amazon Web Services Made Simple - sandrobfc
https://www.imaginarycloud.com/blog/aws-gold-infrastructure/
======
m_b
Am I the only one not understanding a shit about this UX nightmare? Why is
this so complicated?

Where are the CLI tools to do this stuff conveniently?

~~~
tga
The CLI tools, SDK libraries, and infrastructure-as-code frameworks are all
there, with various levels of convenience. This is not how you would go about
setting up non-trivial infrastructure if you were serious about it.

That said, if you can't understand what they are doing with the console, you
would understand the equivalent CloudFormation file even less because you
probably don't have the mental model of all the moving pieces interacting.

